
Jeff Bezos's $150B Fortune Is a Policy Failure - okket
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2018/08/the-problem-with-bezos-billions/566552/?single_page=true
======
mtgx
It's not just Bezos or other billionaires, but the companies themselves. Most
of the "Big Tech" players have been allowed to grow so much because there
hasn't been any anti-trust enforcement, and if there was, it was ineffective
and too late.

Plus, when new regulations do arrive, the big monopolists are _allowed to keep
all of the money they 've made through the monopoly abuse_, but shutting
_everyone else_ off from the same thing that made the big monopolists big in
the first place.

So for instance GDPR - it's a good and needed law. The problem is Google and
Facebook get to keep all of the money they've made from their privacy abuse so
far, but nobody else can get as big as them doing the same thing. And now
Google and Facebook and deploy that money to take out the smaller competitors.
This is a failure of government and anti-trust policy, too.

